# Dodge Boss Plow Mounts FS



## completelandsca (Jan 28, 2008)

2 Boss plow mounts for - 2012 Dodge 2500 trucks
$450.00/mount

2 used Boss wiring harnesses - good shape
$100/harness

Sell outright or trade for:
'10 Ford F350 Boss Plow Mounts

Paul
630-546-4478


----------

